# My updated colecion...



## bithor (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is my actual collection, waiting for your opinions!!!





Jetbeam RRT-1 r5
4sevens Maelstrom G5 r5
Fenix TK10 q5
4sevens Quark 123² Turbo r2
Jetbeam Jet-III st r5
HDS Tactical 140
Zebralight SC600 xm-l
Jetbeam RRT-0 r2
Jetbeam RRT-0 s2
Fenix Pd-30 r4
Nitecore Defender Infinity q5
Nitecore Extreme q5
Nitecore PD-10 q5
Jetbeam PA01 r5
4sevens Quark Mini AA²
Zebralight SC-50
Nitecore EZ CR2 r2
Fenix P2D q5
4sevens Quark Mini CR2 r2
Zebralight H30 q5
Fenix LD01 r4
Fenix E01 Nichia GS


----------



## DimGR (Jul 25, 2011)

like a lot


----------



## Vesper (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice collection. All good light choices in there.


----------



## harro (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet collection!!


----------

